# Manual Slideout Cable Broke



## arsenana (Jul 8, 2006)

Our 2002 Outback has a manual slide - completely non-motorized. To open and close the slide, you pull a cable and pull or push the slide in or out. Well, the cable handle has come undone, and we're sitting on top of a mountain in Montana with the slideout stuck open.

Our dealer (in NY) has never had this type of failure before. He feels that its probably a spring mechanism that needs to be released. To get to it, we need to unbolt the couch (which sits on the slideout) and remove the platform the couch sits on.

Anyone have any ideas to help us out? We're not too mechanical and aren't even sure as to how to remove the platform that the couch sits on. Any suggestions would be appreciated!


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Hi arsenana, action

Sorry you had to start your introduction to Outbackers this way









I'm sure help is on it's way from others here...hang in there!

Dawn


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Sorry to hear that
We don't see many manual side slideouts on here 
I would try to do what the dealer suggested 
Maybe if you have a metal coat hanger maybe you could put a hook on the end and try to catch the lever inside 
just a thought
Let us know hoe you make out

Don


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Try calling Keystone for perhaps Lakeshore RV. I'm guessing as Lakeshore is a HUGE Outback dealer, they would also have a great service department as well.


----------



## outback21 (Jun 17, 2006)

So...how did this story end? Happy I hope!


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

I'm afraid, we have not been much help to arsenana so far.








Prior to this, I did not know Outbacks were ever made with manual side slides.
Hopefully, one of us with an older model will be able to come to their rescue soon!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

PDX_Doug said:


> I'm afraid, we have not been much help to arsenana so far.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


first I've heard of the manual slide as well.


----------



## arsenana (Jul 8, 2006)

We seem to have temporarily fixed the problem with the cable. It's still pretty floppy, but works until we get to a repair shop. Now I need to investigate the posts on bubbes and delamination. Thanks to everyone who tried to help!


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Manual slide??? Hmmmmmm


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

I'm sorry we could not be of more help, arsenana.









Out of curiosity, what model and year of Outback do you have? Is it one of the 'By LiteWay' Outbacks?









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Burger (Dec 20, 2005)

My 02 25RSS OBhas the manual slide for the couch w/cable. I haven't had any trouble with it. It is the Lite Way version.


----------



## countrygirl (Apr 9, 2006)

arsenana said:


> Our 2002 Outback has a manual slide - completely non-motorized. To open and close the slide, you pull a cable and pull or push the slide in or out. Well, the cable handle has come undone, and we're sitting on top of a mountain in Montana with the slideout stuck open.
> 
> Our dealer (in NY) has never had this type of failure before. He feels that its probably a spring mechanism that needs to be released. To get to it, we need to unbolt the couch (which sits on the slideout) and remove the platform the couch sits on.
> 
> Anyone have any ideas to help us out? We're not too mechanical and aren't even sure as to how to remove the platform that the couch sits on. Any suggestions would be appreciated!


The Outbacks sound like they have come a long way since manual slide days.


----------



## arsenana (Jul 8, 2006)

PDX_Doug said:


> I'm sorry we could not be of more help, arsenana.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's a 2002 23FBS by LiteWay. What does the "by LiteWay" indicate?


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

arsenana said:


> I'm sorry we could not be of more help, arsenana.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's a 2002 23FBS by LiteWay. What does the "by LiteWay" indicate?
[/quote]

Liteway was the manufacture of the Outback line before Keystone purchased them.


----------

